# Online ToDo List



## sageone (Feb 24, 2005)

Not sure this has been covered, but it would be cool to check and do things to your todo list online at work so to speak. Similarly to checking your Netflix queue online and rearranging things, i.e. richer access to your Tivo features remotely or outside of your home network.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, a long time request has been an Opt-In system for people to have their units upload personal info to TiVo Central Online. Right now TiVo doesn't do it because their privacy policy forbids them from uploading any personal information to their servers. But it would be nice if users had a way to opt-in to having their To Do list, ratings, etc, available online.


----------



## sageone (Feb 24, 2005)

I would be willing to divuldge some personal info like viewing data, marketing data, etc. for features like this.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I would like this feature, as well--and I would be willing to give up marketing info for the ability.

Besides, it would give me something else to play with while at work!


----------



## dougadkins (Jan 24, 2006)

In addition to this, when you have your tivo's networked, why couldn't you be able to pick shows to record from a tv guide type of menu (from tivo central) instead of looking at each channel individually. Kinda like recording from the guide menu on your tv.
Doug


----------



## roverwolf (Oct 22, 2005)

I'd love to see these type of features just available from a networked computer in my house.

It would be nice to have an interface (even one similar to what is on the TiVo) available via a web browser so that I could make changes to season passes, etc. Right now all that is available is the list of programmes currently stored on the TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dougadkins said:


> In addition to this, when you have your tivo's networked, why couldn't you be able to pick shows to record from a tv guide type of menu (from tivo central) instead of looking at each channel individually. Kinda like recording from the guide menu on your tv.
> Doug


I get that through Yahoo TV, the whole grid of my listings. The minimum time it takes from setting the program to record to actual recording on TiVo was only 20 minutes, i.e., the program starts in 15 minutes and you just sent a record message, you would only miss the 1st 5 minutes.


----------



## mindchaotica (Oct 8, 2008)

I know that I would find it helpful to be able to view my TODO list online while I am picking programs from the TV listings from the TiVo site. I mean since you would have to log into your acct before you could select the program you wanted to have recorded, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible to have the TODO list availible.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Because that would require specific data from your TiVo box, and a lot of it, and it would be timely. It would take a lot of resources to pull and store that data from every Tivo, and keep it secure.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

This would be a nice feature addition for the iPhone application I talked about in the other thread. Completely opt-in, of course.


----------



## jasphoto (Mar 11, 2002)

I think something like tivo to go software could do this on your home network and not need to SEND personal data. Also having this set up on a Networked PC would allow central control over multiple TiVo to do lists. This could also help avoid conflicts ( a second TiVo could record the conflicted show)


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Maybe Tivo could make the http on the box more robust and then you could just use DNS and router changes to view the information you are requesting.



sageone said:


> Not sure this has been covered, but it would be cool to check and do things to your todo list online at work so to speak. Similarly to checking your Netflix queue online and rearranging things, i.e. richer access to your Tivo features remotely or outside of your home network.


----------

